# Please look at the knitted vest



## oannejay

I fell in love with this look, “Louisa Harding L3-01 shawl collared vest, Albion”. I don’t know how to link or post this picture. So you may have to google it. Do you think this is only a belted rectangle or do you think it a vest with a back? The sides are not even, and the back seems to be the width of the shawl. Even though I’m not tall or skinny I think I can make this happen, I might try another wide scarf and see what happens. Just wondering if there is something here I am Not seeing. Thanks for checking this out!


----------



## Loistec

It says shawl collar, but there is no collar that I can see.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/albion-2


----------



## Swedenme

By the description on ravelry I would say it's 2 knitted rectangle shapes , separate at the front but seemed down the back , fairly easy to make your own


----------



## pfoley

I would think you could seam down the sides under the arm also.


----------



## ChasingRainbows

Personally, I wouldn't spend money on a pattern that only shows one view. It doesn't look very complicated except for the edging.

It looks like a ruana. Here are some patterns on Ravelry.com.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=ruana&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best

This is a crochet pattern for a ruana I found on the Red Heart site. It shows a diagram of the construction.

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW5295-Savvy-Ruana-Free-Crochet-Pattern.pdf

And, here's some info on knit ruanas.

https://www.allfreeknitting.com/Miscellaneous/What-is-a-Ruana


----------



## knit4ES

https://knittingfever.com/design/11448
As others have said.... with the limited pictures and only one project shown on Ravelry in 3 years, it is not a pattern I would want to pay for.
It is either super simple (one or two rectangles) or something wacky.... IMO


----------



## no1girl

the fronts are uneven because of the way the woman is wearing it.


----------



## Judy M

https://yarnatwebsters.com/store/louisa-harding-pattern-l301-albion-shawl-collared-vest.html
Is this an American designer?
It looks to be a belted rectangle. Maybe from a distance the belt makes the upper section look like a huge collar. I don't think that it is wide enough for any underarm seams. 
https://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/patterns-and-books/louisa-harding-albion-shawl-collared-vest-in-amitola-leaflet
42 x 22" rectangle


----------



## GrumpyGramma

"The Albion Shawl Collared Vest is knit flat, in pieces, and then seamed."

My guess FWIW is that the back and two front pieces are knit separately then seamed at the shoulders. If you like it in the lace pattern shown you can probably find it or very similar to make your own. I would expect the pattern is poorly written.

I would not pay for that pattern.


----------



## oannejay

Wow, sooo much good info from. you all!! Does anyone know the lace pattern? I think I understand the construction now, is there a name for the lace pattern? This yarn makes it drap so well. I never heard of a Ruana. Did I mention I don’t have long blond hair or ever looked so serious! You all have been a great resource as usual!! Thank you????


----------



## Curmudgeon

If it's not just one rectangle, maybe it's a giant mitered corner thingy...


----------



## ChasingRainbows

It's hard to see the detail of the edging, whoever took that photo should not have used black as a background.

You could check knittingpatterncentral.com for edging patterns.

https://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/edgings_insertions.php


----------



## Caroline19

oannejay said:


> Wow, sooo much good info from. you all!! Does anyone know the lace pattern? I think I understand the construction now, is there a name for the lace pattern? This yarn makes it drap so well. I never heard of a Ruana. Did I mention I don't have long blond hair or ever looked so serious! You all have been a great resource as usual!! Thank you????


Ruanas are a wonderful garment. My 3 daughters visited very close friends in Mexico city many years ago and all 3 came home with them. They still have them today - over 30 years later. They are a blend of poncho and a shawl. They have 2 open panels at the front and a full back and it sits over the shoulder. So if you take a poncho and cut up the middle of the front that's about it. Not sure i explained this very well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Curmudgeon said:


> If it's not just one rectangle, maybe it's a *giant mitered corner thingy*...


I knit myself a ruana that began as a "giant mitered corner thingy": https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/the-big-snuggly :sm15:


----------



## GrumpyGramma

oannejay said:


> Wow, sooo much good info from. you all!! Does anyone know the lace pattern? I think I understand the construction now, is there a name for the lace pattern? This yarn makes it drap so well. I never heard of a Ruana. Did I mention I don't have long blond hair or ever looked so serious! You all have been a great resource as usual!! Thank you????


I searched on _knit chevron lace_ and got these images some of which, to me, are similar.
https://www.google.com/search?q=knit+chevron+lace&client=opera&hs=gOO&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=w3z309dGsIhSYM%253A%252CtJaNE-QTSACUlM%252C_&usg=AFrqEzcOZW4xH5_krDoEQWLUtnflW44ruQ&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwirzbzN64bdAhWlPH0KHVh5DHgQ9QEwDnoECAQQDA#imgrc=w3z309dGsIhSYM:


----------



## oannejay

Just found a chevon lace pattern, called very easy. Looks like I have a plan! Thanks for all the suggestions and help!


----------



## laceluvr

The pattern has been out since 2015 & although it says 1 project, there are no projects to view. Guess no one has made it for any or all of the reasons previously posted. The only photo of the pattern is not very clear, & looks like an easy knit to figure out & also a bit pricey for an uncomplicated pattern.


----------



## Geebart

I haven’t knitted one but I have a fleece Ruana and it’s my go to for travel. On the plane it’s a wrap, or blanket, or rolled up, it’s a pillow. I got it at a well known discount store n Dalllas called Sam Moon.


----------



## janeafennell

Jessica-Jean.... just love seeing your posts!!! Went to Ravelry and read your explanation of your work.... loved your thoughts on it....

Have a great day..... and keep making my day..... jane


----------



## RoxyCatlady

Judy M said:


> Is this an American designer?


No, Louisa Harding is from the UK. She creates wonderful designs with specialty (fancy, novelty, luxury) yarns. I adore her designs; I own many of her earlier books (can't afford them anymore, sadly) and though many of the lines of yarn are discontinued, the patterns themselves can still be made using a substitute yarn and still look great!


----------



## sanchezs

It looks to me like Fishtail Lace.


----------



## barbara97801

Here's the link https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/albion-2 however I don't see a shawl collar to it.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy

ChasingRainbows said: "
Personally, I wouldn't spend money on a pattern that only shows one view. It doesn't look very complicated except for the edging."

There's only one project, too. The designer's. I certainly wouldn't pay $6 for a pattern that is so common and has many variations. There's plenty of free ones that look the same.


----------



## toknitorread

I haven't purchased this pattern but can tell you about one I made based on a friend's long knitted vest. I knit a LONG shawl (I just knit until it was the length I wanted the vest - about 78"x22" ribbed cable) then knit a separate back, tapered slightly at armholes, and attached it to the center and ends of the shawl. Pardon my casual outfit - I wanted to get a few pics before I forgot!


----------



## MaryE-B

Quite honestly, it looks like a long rectangular shawl draped over the shoulders and hanging down the front with a belt around the waist. I do not see any evidence of a 2nd rectangle. I would not pay $6.00 for this pattern and I buy a lot of patterns. I am afraid this pattern would end up on the list of those for which I would kick myself for buying.


----------



## MaryE-B

toknitorread said:


> I haven't purchased this pattern but can tell you about one I made based on a friend's long knitted vest. I knit a LONG shawl (I just knit until it was the length I wanted the vest - about 78"x22" ribbed cable) then knit a separate back, tapered slightly at armholes, and attached it to the center and ends of the shawl. Pardon my casual outfit - I wanted to get a few pics before I forgot!


Nice, thanks for the photo showing the construction.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

toknitorread said:


> I haven't purchased this pattern but can tell you about one I made *based on a friend's long knitted vest.* I knit a LONG shawl (I just knit until it was the length I wanted the vest - about 78"x22" ribbed cable) then knit a separate back, tapered slightly at armholes, and attached it to the center and ends of the shawl. Pardon my casual outfit - I wanted to get a few pics before I forgot!


THANK YOU!!!! Excellent knitting and FABULOUSLY shot photos! Casual is just fine. Who cares what you're wearing? We want to see the knitted project, and you have shown it perfectly!!! Yours is based on a friend's, and mine will be based on your photos! :sm15:


----------



## toknitorread

So glad to share! It took forever as I was new at "knitting by ear!"


----------



## Nanamel14

toknitorread said:


> I haven't purchased this pattern but can tell you about one I made based on a friend's long knitted vest. I knit a LONG shawl (I just knit until it was the length I wanted the vest - about 78"x22" ribbed cable) then knit a separate back, tapered slightly at armholes, and attached it to the center and ends of the shawl. Pardon my casual outfit - I wanted to get a few pics before I forgot!


Very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jessica-Jean

toknitorread said:


> So glad to share! It took forever as I was new at "knitting by ear!"


Nah. What took forever was the 78" long shawl! Long things seem to 'grow' quickly at first, then seem not to progress for many days/months, no matter how much it's worked on! When I think about it, I place a removable marker (safety-pin, barrette, etc.) in the edge of the last row worked. Then I can see that I did knit a visible length in that session.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

toknitorread said:


> I haven't purchased this pattern but can tell you about one I made based on a friend's long knitted vest. I knit a LONG shawl (I just knit until it was the length I wanted the vest - about 78"x22" ribbed cable) then knit a separate back, tapered slightly at armholes, and attached it to the center and ends of the shawl. Pardon my casual outfit - I wanted to get a few pics before I forgot!


I love it! And I love knowing real people knit beautiful things. Thanks for the photos and the how-to. I think this would be perfect for knitting now to wear this winter. If only mine should have hope of turning out so nicely.


----------



## Shauna0320

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Peanut Tinker

toknitorread said:


> I haven't purchased this pattern but can tell you about one I made based on a friend's long knitted vest. I knit a LONG shawl (I just knit until it was the length I wanted the vest - about 78"x22" ribbed cable) then knit a separate back, tapered slightly at armholes, and attached it to the center and ends of the shawl. Pardon my casual outfit - I wanted to get a few pics before I forgot!


Those pictures make the whole pattern understandable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rmpbklyn

Thank you all, for this lovely thread, searched all day.

you'll also want to see :
one piece -3 seams: https://www.stranamam.ru/post/13510745/
one piece -2 seams, 1 button closure : https://www.hobinizm.com/derya-baykal-kolay-yelek-sablonu-anlatimli/
one piece -2 seams, no closure : 
a) https://www.brooklyntweed.com/notebook/from-the-design-studio-inversion-cardigan/
b) https://receitasdecrochet.blogspot.com/2012/06/blusa-diferente-de-crochet.html


----------



## Judy M

Loistec said:


> It says shawl collar, but there is no collar that I can see.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/albion-2


It does look like a "collar" because of the way it is folded over the shoulders.


----------



## shirlfish

I love this pattern! Where did you find it? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## toknitorread

shirlfish said:


> I love this pattern! Where did you find it? Thank you for sharing.


Hi, Shirlfish, thanks!

I made it up based on a friend's vest. I measured the length and width and then used my yarn's gauge to work out the size of the two pieces.


----------



## shirlfish

Thank you for your quick reply. It's beautiful. Bel blessed


----------



## Judy M

Horseshoe lace stitch


----------

